# Millboard cruise ship model



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

Some time ago I made a cruise ship model vith millboard.
The model is 52cm long and 12 cm high. I used millboard box and papier.
The ship have name "Niimi"-my own thinked up cruise ship

A.Pärtma


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Please post a photo in the Model Ships Gallery


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi from NZ shipace5. Yes let's have a photo. Regards Ronnie


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

I tryed upload the photo but it was too big(Cloud) 
I make smaller photo about it.


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

jg grant said:


> Hi from NZ shipace5. Yes let's have a photo. Regards Ronnie


Hi from estonia, Ronnie.
I soon upload it, glad to hear you have interest about the model[=D]


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

I uploaded a photo about the model
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/232674/title/millboard-cruise-ship/cat/521


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

at 2008. year I bulid Poseidon(movie ship) model vith millboard but it not keep now-It sunk then sailed on vater. Millboard not keep water, the model had a cover for water.

I build also models what sail by radio contact, now I build Silja europa model.


----------

